# Dock construction-What type of wood and Nails work best?



## SWS20 (Mar 17, 2007)

I am planning on repairing a family dock out on Pine Lake, and was wondering what type of wood would work best in an outdoors environment and what type of nails would be best for this type of project?


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 17, 2007)

In this area, Pressure treated SYP. In Washington state, I don't know..
Spruce and most untreated pines are a poor choice because of the speed of deterioration..
Redwood would be good, but it would be very expensive here.
I'd forget nails though. Screws are the way to go especially on a dock that will be bumped and then left alone for long periods. Stainless is best, but the new ceramic coats are very tough.

Oh, and _pleeeease_ tether all of your tools to yourself. When you drop a cordless drill in the water it's done.


----------

